# 11 stone looking to bulk needs some advice help please



## Zebs (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all im looking to bulk up to about 13 stone ish,ive been on my diet for approx 1 month started at 10 half stone what i would like is any advice does it look ok?will i bulk from this diet?ect

My training at the moment is just from home 3 days a week on a multi home gym i tend to do a full body per session

Im a carpet fitter by trade so i have a very physical job & tend to burn alot of cals during the day

Me 30,5'10,11 stone just a tad under

Diet

meal 1 8am

200g low fat greek yogurt

protein drink:

30g whey

100g instant oats

1 tbsp honey

200ml full milk

2 tbsp extra olive oil

meal/snack 10ish

1 banana

1 apple

slice of pinapple

cheese string or babybell

1 tomato

meal 12ish

200g chix breast 100g rice

snacks 3-4ish

peperami

banana

bag of crisps

Meal 6ish

steak & chips or roast dinner with veg or very similar

meal 8ish

protein drink exact as first meal including the greek yogurt

snack 10ish

100g tuna(not everynight on this)

i work this out to be approx:

3900 cals

131 fat

475 carbs

239 protein

Any advice would be great


----------



## Zebs (Oct 10, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

breakfast ok but i always have eggs,mid morning snack were protein mate i would have jacket spud with tuna or chicken or rice chicken,meal at 12 is fine mid afternoon again were your good carbs/protein,a few tuna or chicken wholemeal bread or sweet potato,steak oven chips ok,then before bed 8-10 egg omlettle,also i would take 8-10 boiled eggs to work eat them throughout day as well as your protein shakes iam bulking at mo i aim for

4000-5000cals a day that quite clean to yours mate!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breakfast good, first snacks sh1t, scramble sum eggs, throw em in a plastic container wiv tin of beans and 2 slices of wholemeal bread. Throw them in microwave 4 2 mins and ur good 2 go! 12 meals fine, add loads of veg or salad and olive oil. Next snack is sh1t to lol if ur on the go get sum meal replacements, or tuna, pasta and veg in a tubs fine 2 eat cold, get a huge bag of mixed nuts, fruit, small plastic bags with whey and oats in, bars, boiled eggs, just get plenty of kcals in!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

If its doing what you want it to do i wouldnt change it.

Yeah, ok, you could clean it up a bit here and there, but a bit of crap at your weight wont be the end of the world.

If you stall on weight gain, try mixing coconut milk with your shakes. Very calorie rich and easy to eat. loads of EFA's too.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

If you're not gaining weight I like the suggestion of whole eggs.

Switch to full fat Greek yoghurt, add olive oil to your other meals and eat nuts as a snack. low fat is not appropriate if you're trying to gain weight.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

snacks 2 and snacks 3 replace with something protien rich, maybe a homemade protien flapjack? instead of the fruit / crisps etc.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I think mikex101 has said it...3900 cals should be enough to grow,What you have there is good enough for now just make sure you train hard.IMO


----------

